

Terrible Apple products - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/terrible-apple-products/

======
geophile
About Magic Mouse: I haven't had connectivity problems, but after a week of
use, my forearm was in pain and my fingers were numb. An absolutely horrendous
product.

I'll say one thing for Microsoft, they know how to make a good mouse.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I always thought a mouse should be vertical, like a joystick. My hand hurts at
the end of the day, mostly thru turning it to grasp the mouse. That's not a
resting position.

